# Lewisville Aquatic Ecosystem Research Facility field trip



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Lake Lewisville Aquatic Ecosystem Research Facility field trip pictures and recap:









We arrived to the building, a cluster of structures in the area, mostly greenhouses.









Phil showed us his Native plant tank.









Another view of the tank, it contained Gambusia affinis and some kind of small sunfish.









We were shown the research labs and the greenhouses.









A pretty cool looking dragon fly was right by the door.









Salvinia and how to combat it!









A cool setup for "bucket" experiments.









Another view inside the barn featuring members of DFWAPC, and me.









Another dragon fly near the ponds on the edge of the property. We may or may not have collected here. ;o)









One of the plants was flowering! Similar to some of the amazon flowers I have seen. (I think they may be pollenated by moths considering the color of the flower but that is hypothetical..)









We toured around the plant ponds (which used to be for stocking fish) after visiting a creek that was the drainage for the facility. The soil is highly concentrated in fish mulm so almost everything grows like crazy!

There were interesting aquatic creatures all around, we even saw a poisonous snake and a non poisonous water snake. The fish were gambusia and small perch/sunfish. I'll leave it to the rest of you to take pics of the plants you collected or were given and identify them or have the experts do it. In all it was a productive, albeit muddy, fun day!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like so much fun! Wish I could have gone. I've been buried under remodeling debris! My total house is a disaster. I'm lucky I can even find my fish tanks!


----------



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

No picture of my sweet Jeep? Surely riding in it was the highlight of the meeting. 

Eric


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

EKLiu said:


> No picture of my sweet Jeep? Surely riding in it was the highlight of the meeting.
> 
> Eric


Yep, its a damn nice jeep man, I really enjoyed it. No pics though.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow, it took me forever and a google search of LAERF to find this thread. That was a fun day! It's kind of funny to see so many pics of the ex-wife (lady in purple) here on APC.  

I really should have entered that native tank in the AGA biotope category that year. Oh well. Hindsight's 20/20, right?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

booooooooooo ! I thought we almost had a meeting. are you going to have a meeting. how about we get back on track in jan. and find a fish store to host us, then we can go from there. but any way, the photos are cool.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Since I just recently joined I read the bylaws, don't we almost have to have a Jan meeting. Don't elections go that month?


----------

